# Coltrane's 'Spiritual' chord changes?



## groovemasta (Oct 17, 2012)

Hey guys, I'm a pretty big fan of Coltrane and one of the pieces that always resonated the most with me was spiritual. I've tried to search for the changes online to use for my own improvising but can't seem to find them. If anyone has them it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## groovemasta (Oct 17, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VLEqFpri1t8


----------



## groovemasta (Oct 19, 2012)

no one?


----------



## fwd0120 (Oct 19, 2012)

bumpp


----------



## Trespass (Oct 19, 2012)

I don't have a guitar in front of me, but:

It's a Gm vamp man. (G dorian)
The bass is hitting G on the downbeat, C, then A.
Tyner is hitting a Gm chord to a Fmaj something.
That riff is the entire piece.

Tyner's solo is all Gm blues. Coltrane is all Gm pentatonic washes and some simple subs.


----------



## groovemasta (Oct 19, 2012)

Hm, I feel stupid now, I admittedly never tried to figure this one out using my ear. I guess it is pretty evident during McCoy's solo. Thanks anyhow, repped


----------



## Trespass (Oct 20, 2012)

It's all about getting used to listening for harmonic rhythm. 

Here, it's definitely modal. But a common jazz standard might have a typical harmonic rhythm of ii-V-I-I or whatever. Chord A, Chord B, Chord C, Chord C again.


----------



## groovemasta (Oct 20, 2012)

Is there anyway the mods can delete this thread, i feel like an idiot for not being able to discern pentatonics....


----------

